# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Drone-launching delivery trucks, United Parcel Service, Inc., Sandy Springs, Georgia, USA

## Airicist

Contributors:

United Parcel Service, Inc.

Workhorse Group Inc.

----------


## Airicist

UPS tests residential delivery via drone

Published on Feb 21, 2017




> UPS announced it has successfully tested a drone that launches from the top of a delivery truck. The test was conducted in collaboration with drone-maker Workhorse. Sending drones to make deliveries from package cars could bolster efficiency in our network by reducing miles driven.

----------


## Airicist

Article "UPS unveils drone-launching delivery truck"

by Alice Morby
February 23, 2017

----------

